# Sydney Christmas Limo



## ashleylizaa (Nov 26, 2015)

Can someone give me some options for Sydney Christmas Limo?? As the Christmas is coming so we friends are thinking to hire a limo to celebrate. We all never had any kind of experience with a limo company. I have checked three companies like limobus, JC Limousines, and sydneyhummerhire. Has anyone had experience with these or any other suggestion please? Also what kind of vehicle should we hire?

Please Suggest.


----------

